# Beta for Aussie stocks?



## King_Junior (27 September 2010)

I need to find the beta factor for some of the aussies stocks. Could someone let me know where to find them?

I browsed Yahoo Finance and it reported as "N/A" for beta under key staititics area.


King Jr.


----------



## Tanaka (16 November 2010)

Late reply but I use Google Finance to find the Beta. I searck for the stock in Google search like this: 'ASX:BHP' and then it gives you the link to BHPs info. you will then need to add/remove columns to select Beta. There is also a very quick way to compile a list with Etrade if you are a customer.


I was wondering if anyone uses beta in their everyday trading? I have a list of high beta ASX stocks that I have been backtesting with and so far the results are no different than regular stocks, maybe it's just my systems.


----------



## investorpaul (6 October 2011)

Hi Guys,

I didnt want to create another thread, but does anyone know if they generate a beta for different industry compositions.

E.g. The XJF (Financials) compared to the XJO or All Ords

I basically want to rank each sector from most defensive to least defensive in order of their beta.

Thanks


----------



## effraye (6 October 2011)

I use beta in my pairs trading model..


----------



## investorpaul (7 October 2011)

effraye said:


> I use beta in my pairs trading model..




Looks like your spamming your site seeing as you have just posted one liners in about 4 or 5 threads.

Anyway moving on.....

If anyone knows if there is data for each individual index it would be much appreciated


----------

